# [Digit Contest] Participate in Devworx Smarty Contest and Win Sony Tablet S and Many Other Prizes



## Prabal Pratap (Mar 19, 2012)

Digit brings you a chance to prove your expertise in developerWorks Platform. Take devworx Smarty Contest by completing 3 simple steps and win exciting prizes like Sony Tablet S, Digit branded T-shirts, Cowon Earphone, Amkette Mouse and many more.

Click here to participate.

Regards,
Team Devworx


----------



## shauvik (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: [Digit Contest] Participate in Devworx Smarty Contest and Win Sony Tablet S and Many Other Prize*

Closing this thread for inactivity


----------

